
Map Inches on Screen CSS? - marvindanig
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/61085676/can-we-map-pixels-to-inches-accurately-on-screen-css-nowhttps://stackoverflow.com/questions/61085676/can-we-map-pixels-to-inches-accurately-on-screen-css-now
======
marvindanig
Looks like the url was pasted twice. Thanks MBP '17!

To HN mods: Dang, your intervention is required. Sorry about this.

